# Vortex razor HDs vs Bushnell Legend HDs



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I currently have the legend HDs and they have been good Binos so far, but it's always tempting to upgrade. I've had the legends for 2 years now and they are still alright. The Razors are about $1,000. My question is, is it worth the upgrade to get the Razors? I've got a 85 and 65mm razor scope and I love them both, that's why it's so tempting, but will the difference be noticed?


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

I bought the Razor HD's and love them. I did not have anything to compare it to. My old binoculars were no where near in quality. If you want to upgrade, my advice is to really upgrade to where you don't have to ask if you will notice. Obviously that takes you to price points you may not want, but when you are out in the field, if you cannot be sure it was worth the money, it wasn't.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

In that price I'd look at the Meopta B1 HD for new or pick up some gently used swaros slc or el. I had the razors for a season. They were good, no doubt. I question how their coatings hold up over time. I don't question that with European glass. Love my meoptas and you can find them on eBay occasionally for around $700 used if you wanna save a little cash.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I just bought the Legend HD last year but haven't had the opportunity to field test them yet. A major upgrade from what I had been using and with a no questions asked lifetime free replacement warranty it was a no brainer. 

I've heard good things about the Vortex stuff and have used some binos (not the razor I don't think) periodically but don't think I'll be able to see enough of a difference to justify the added cost.

A man can buy a lot of stuff for $1,000+


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> A man can buy a lot of stuff for $1,000+


This is a very valid point. Spend what you can afford. If you glass all day during scouting and hunting season and can justify the cost of excellent glass then do it. If you glass for 20 min for a couple morning while hunting, you're probably better spending the money elsewhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

nocturnalenemy said:


> This is a very valid point. Spend what you can *afford*. If you glass all day during scouting and hunting season and can justify the cost of excellent glass then do it. If you glass for 20 min for a couple morning while hunting, you're probably better spending the money elsewhere.


I somewhat agree but to me it's more accurate to say spend what you need to, not just because you can afford it. I hunted private property for many years, knew the deer and their patterns and never needed a set of binoculars.

Bigger country, longer distances and more terrain have necessitated that I now carry some optics. I say if you can get the job done for $100 do it. If it takes $1,000-1,500 to get there then you know what you need to do.


----------

